# Puritan Reformed Seminary Announces ATS Membership



## N. Eshelman (Jul 23, 2010)

PRTS announcement via Facebook: 

"Puritan Reformed Seminary is pleased to announce that we are now Associate Members of The Association of Theological Schools in the United States and Canada (ATS)."


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 23, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> PRTS announcement via Facebook:
> 
> "Puritan Reformed Seminary is pleased to announce that we are now Associate Members of The Association of Theological Schools in the United States and Canada (ATS)."


 
Good for transferability of credits, availability of financial assistance, and credibility of their degrees. I guess this means you won't be able to do a whole ThM degree by distance now? Hopefully the tuition rates don't go up.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmm. This has me thinking about somethings.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 23, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this means you won't be able to do a whole ThM degree by distance now?
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 23, 2010)

You can only do 50% of your Th.M by true "distance" learning. The rest must be done on campus.


----------



## JOwen (Jul 23, 2010)

As a ThM student at PRTS I can avouch that you can not complete the degree via distance. You have to be on campus for the required credit amount.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 23, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> You can only do 50% of your Th.M by true "distance" learning. The rest must be done on campus.


 
Well, that might be reduced to %30 distance-cap before long, if I am correct about what ATS requires.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 23, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > You can only do 50% of your Th.M by true "distance" learning. The rest must be done on campus.
> ...



I know the 30% cap applies to the MDiv, but I am not sure about a ThM.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 23, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...


 
This accreditation of PRTS is really good news for you military guys!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 23, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > You can only do 50% of your Th.M by true "distance" learning. The rest must be done on campus.
> ...



I know that is true at other ATS schools. Guess I need to hurry up and complete the 50% I can do now.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 23, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Willem van Oranje said:
> ...



It is. Although I would point out that accreditation is not necessary for the military. A seminary can submit some paperwork or something and show the DOD that their school may not be accredited, but they are more than capable of providing a good education for future chaplains.

Liberty and GPTS have both done this.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 23, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > Chaplainintraining said:
> ...


 
But can you use Tuition Assistance (TAP) at those places?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 23, 2010)

Liberty yes, not sure about GPTS. Also just because you are accredited does not mean a school is required to accept TA. RTS for one does not accept TA.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 23, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Liberty yes, not sure about GPTS. Also just because you are accredited does not mean a school is required to accept TA. RTS for one does not accept TA.


 
They don't? That's strange. Too much of a hassle to accept payment from the government, I guess? There's one more reason why I didn't go the RTS route.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 23, 2010)

RTS will offer you a scholarship for the same amount that you would have received in TA. I am not sure the reason why they don't accept it (maybe some theological conviction or something).


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 23, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> RTS will offer you a scholarship for the same amount that you would have received in TA. I am not sure the reason why they don't accept it (maybe some theological conviction or something).


 
Huh, interesting. There something to be said for "spoiling the Egyptians" in my book, but oh, well. What about the G. I. bill? Do they accept tuition payments from that?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nope.


----------

